# Anonimo Sailor Diver?



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

I am seriously considering a Sailor Diver. I have never owned an Anonimo and have looked on this forum but can't find anyone who speaks about it. Does anyone own one or can give me any feedback? I have read about the strap change issues and know they may have corrected this a bit for 2010 but I like the dial of the 2009. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought a Sailor Diver last year and it's still my favorite every day watch! I didn't change my strap because it looks best in black. See my previous post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1726472#poststop


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have one, but I have been eyeing that new variation of sailor diver- Mariana d' Italia with the tricolor flag on the dial. I think it is a very nice and functional watch. Will not break a bank too. Dan


----------



## dag (Apr 4, 2006)

kroko said:


> I don't have one, but I have been eyeing that new variation of sailor diver- Mariana d' Italia with the tricolor flag on the dial. I think it is a very nice and functional watch. Will not break a bank too. Dan


I can tell you the sailor diver is an underestimated Anonimo. It is a really nice watch. It is also limited to 300 pieces.


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi dag,

Do you mean the new Mariana d' Italia Sailor Diver is limited to 300 pieces? My normal version of Sailor Diver is limited to 199 pieces, it is stated on the case back. 

I like the new Sailor Diver. I had the opportunity to see & feel it when Federico brought a prototype to Singapore last year. Thanks to Citimex for organizing the event.

kimsoon


----------



## dag (Apr 4, 2006)

correction 200 pieces indeed


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Well, thanks to all for the assistance. I have already placed my order for the watch and Rob will be shipping it out later this week. Can't wait!


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Great! Nice to know another Sailor Diver owner in this forum. Post pics when you receive your new "Toy".


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Will post pics. Hopefully over the weekend. Enjoyed your post/link re your watch kimsoon! Rick


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Received my Sailor Diver. Very cool watch. Posted pics on the Photo Album. Thanks for all of your helpful feedback.


----------



## Guest71 (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice and elegant watch
congratulations!


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Rick,

I'm sure you will like the Salior Diver, congratulation & enjoy!

kimsoon


----------



## GeorgeD (May 4, 2009)

Nice! enjoy it!!


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

rsr0109 said:


> Received my Sailor Diver. Very cool watch. Posted pics on the Photo Album. Thanks for all of your helpful feedback.


Looks absolutely great!
Congratulations!:-!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats:-!...Looks great on your wrist..

Mike


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind sentiments! I appreciate them. And the watch is great and I am enjoying it very much........now thinking about the next one..........Rick


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

kroko said:


> I don't have one, but I have been eyeing that new variation of sailor diver- Mariana d' Italia with the tricolor flag on the dial. I think it is a very nice and functional watch. Will not break a bank too. Dan


I think this is another nice variation of this piece.

http://www.anonimojapan.com/info/index.htm


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Wow, that is really nice looking. I wonder if I will get e mail information from Anonimo regarding watches for the Japanese market? I am in USA. Rick


----------

